# 11th Month 11th day 11th hour



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2019)

*For Veterans, and Active duty.....enjoy a meal on us.  Restaurants offering you free meals, 

Free meals*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 9, 2019)

In my youth 11/11 was Armistice Day and the parades were still full of doughboys from "the big war". In 1954 it became Veterans Day to include the WWII "class of 45".


----------



## jerry old (Nov 9, 2019)

The 11-11-11 boys can hear you, they send their thanks.

Those of later times, they too say" Thanks."


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2019)

Military Ladies and Gentlemen here, please stand for a roll call. And a Thanks.  Here is my big brother, Jim. He was US Navy in the mid 60s


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## jet (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you for protecting our freedoms ❤


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

Just been watching the parades in London..live... it's such a sobering thing to watch all those proud vets' , some with no limbs, some blind, some in pain yet clearly proud to walk in the parade!! ..and all for us and country...

I want to thank you all, every single one who fought so my parents could live and I could be born into a safe world...

remembrance of you all....


This is a Live Video as it's Happening Now here in London....


----------



## DaveA (Nov 10, 2019)

I still think of it as Armistice Day and probably always will, in my remaining years.  My dad and his brother served in the same outfit during WWI.  They  had an uneventful trip to France, on the USS President Lincoln, landing in Brest in early 1918.  The Lincoln, on it's return voyage to the U.S. carrying a small group of officers and some wounded, was torpedoed and sunk, fortunately with a small loss of life.  My dad and his brother returned later, after the Armistice,  in 1919.


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2019)

There is a mess of places offering free this and free that on Veteran’s Day, but I don’t enjoy any. My wife tries to coax me into taking a freebie somewhere, but it’s not me. I do appreciate the “Thanks” and all the banners and so forth, but there was a time when Veteran’s Day was just a day off. I enjoy going down to Quantico and watching the festivities put on by the Marines. This year, they are hosting a big celebration for Marine Veterans, unfortunately, I am not able to attend.

My kids got me a Marine shirt and cap and a Vietnam Veteran shirt and cap about 5 years ago, which sit in my closet and the tags are still on.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2019)

For those who still live with the Black Snake and fight the demons... God Bless and slow salute. 

Black Snake in my House
A slithery black snake’s in my house
Shedding scaly skin of woeful complaints to grouse
Fetid memories flailing from fear of death arouse.

My corkscrewed snake eats at family allegiances
Grumbling with insidious grievances
Coiling to strike with inane contrivances

My black snake makes me horrible thoughts think...
Southern Comfort to drink.

My black snake is PTSD, you see, making me paranoid
Leaving a hole in my heart void
Bringing back toxic memories of killing I try to avoid
I struggle to maintain sanity
Sometimes doubt my humanity
Forked-tongue lies corrupt moral integrity...
I wonder why I am not yet free
Why what has war made of me?

My black snake is war's omnipresent manifestation
War's demonic infestation
Traumatic with insatiable degradation
War, a defiant affront to sensibility born in gentility
A manipulative residual of war’s great blasphemy
Bringing carnage to this poor boy’s soul
Perfidious evil will on a warrior dole
Ripping ingenuous hearts and minds.evil to cajole.

My black snake is insidious PTSD buried deep in anger
Striking with venomous bite at a whim of treacherous rancor
Welling up to impact old warrior’s forever
Closeted violence burning in treasonous spite.
War planted this cataclysmic seed in long ago fight
Where I lost absurdity in the American dream
Hissing with malevolent fear borne in primal scream
Splitting forlorn air with deep despair.

My black snake resurrects my deepest fear...
Creeping with venom to my heart sear...
Physical pain of PTSD it will bring
Its forked tongue with splitting discordance sing
Decays within my soul ... destroying me
Mentally, spiritually, socially, abandoning me
Maligned, depressed, this slithering beast procreated

My black snake hates everybody in bestial shadows pall
Myself most of all!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2019)

The vets I know are STILL pretty badass


----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2019)

Something I've never seen mentioned is the loss of life by the Merchant
some in WW I, MANY in WW II (U-boat Wolf Packs) they deserve whatever
honor is bestowed on those that lost their lives on the firing line.
The Merchant Marine knew the danger, went anyway.

(To the detractors, yes they received ample salaries, yes they were safe
once they reached the harbor, yes it was part-time danger.
Slice it up anyway you choose, it was a dangerous job.

Will Goggle
I am deeply surprised:
Topic had never occurred to me until Double 56 started this thread.

"3.1 million tons of *merchant* ships were *lost* in *World War II*. *Mariners died* at *a* rate of 1 in 26, which was *the* highest rate of casualties of *any* service. *All* told, 733 American cargo ships were *lost* and 8,651 of *the* 215,000 who served perished in troubled waters and off enemy shores."

Poppy post 17, below
Dipstick you didn't mention the lady vets!
No I didn't a 'sorry,' or 'I forgot,' just ain't good enough.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks to our lady veterans too.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2019)

Ghost post sounds better than delete


----------



## Trade (Nov 12, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 80923



I'm a Vietnam Veteran. But you will never see me wearing one of those silly hats.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)

At the parade yesterday


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Thanks to our lady veterans too.
> 
> View attachment 80936View attachment 80937


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 82301


I was a newly minted 21 yr. old 2nd Lt. in the USAF in 1954 when this was taken.  Outside my BOQ at Shephard AF Base, Wichita Falls, Texas.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow!! 21 in 1954.  Same for me.  A fellow traveler along life's path.


----------



## toffee (Nov 23, 2019)

from the uk - lovely to remember the guys ...


----------

